# الباحة والفناء



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
في وسط الديار العربية التقليدية منطقة مفتوحة للسماء، كأنها ساحة صغيرة، غالبا تكون مربعة أو مستطيلة الشكل، وقد يتوسطها مثلا نافورة، فرأيتها تسمى بالباحة وبالفناء، لست أدري هل المصطلحان مترادفان تماما في مجال العمارة أم أن هناك ثمة فرق؟
شكرا​


----------



## Bakr

هناك أيضا صحن الدار أو المنزل، أظن أنها كلها مترادفات


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام
من وجهة نظر الفصحى التراثية لها معانٍ متراكبة ولكن ما تزال سعة للتخصيص.
بناء على ما فهمت من تعاريف المعاجم: الفِناء سعة أمام الدار. والساحة فضاء بين الديار. وصحن الدار أحسبه الأنسب للمكان غير المسقوف في وسط الدار ولعله مرادف الباحة.


----------

